# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Nëse kishit takuar një idhull, ju kishit bërë...

## Davius

Cka kishit bere sikur te kishit takuar idhullin e tuaj, te kishit takur live personin qe e doni shume per ndonje gje qe ben ai, a thua i kishit kerkuar nje autgraf apo cka...

----------


## sLimShady

Davius jepi ti se dhe une po te ndjek temat  :perqeshje:  

pra shif voten e pare ku u dha  :buzeqeshje:  kisha buzqesh e shiku punen time  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Te kisha shansin te jetoja ne epoken e Friedrich Nietzsche dhe ta kisha pare ate do ishte nje nder mrekullite e jetes sime.

Dito.

----------


## TiLoNcE

foto..folur...autograf..everything qe do kisha munci
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Cka kishit bere *sikur te kishit takuar idhullin e tuaj,* te kishit takur live personin qe e doni shume per ndonje gje qe ben ai, *a thua i kishit kerkuar nje autograf apo cka...*


Uaaaaaa... ç'pyetje !    :pa dhembe:

----------


## vajza_pr

I kisha buzeqeshur dhe kisha shiquar punen time

----------


## Pasiqe

Une per vete, kur ta takoj Bon Jovi (idhullin tim dmth) do i them: "Take me now dhe leri muhabetet"  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strano

*I kisha buzeqeshur dhe kisha shiquar punen time*   :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe do i kisha kerku me honger noj darke, ama te pagute VIPI  :ngerdheshje:  IDHULLI dmth se kshu ka me lezet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Angjelini

I kisha buzeqeshur dhe kisha shikuar punen time

----------


## FLOWER

normal qe do i kisha folur - ishalla me jepte muhabet thuaj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Antipatrea

do ta ftoja ne dhome ti tregoja postrat....po ne fakt une vetem krevat kam ne dhome, skam asnje poster....

----------


## Zemrushja

Do i buzeqeshja...e do shifja punen time  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

Ore juve lart, nje here keni rastin ta shihni kete idhull, dhe po shikoni punen tuaj?  Buzeqeshjet jane for prudes.  Beni ore qef  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: :

----------


## Davius

> Beni ore qef


Shembull supozojme se une e kam idhull Ana Kournikovan, dhe ajo se besoj se kishte vendosur te beje qejfe me mua, po ta takoja rastesisht ne rruge.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Antipatrea

asnjehere si dihet...ti bej tenden...eshte me mire se mos ta provosh fare...

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Do tja kekoja te gjitha ,dhe mund ti kerkoja edhe dicka me shume  :perqeshje:  lol ehhh enderojm shume ne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Thjesht pershendetje si kolege.


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Do i kisha kerkuar autograf dhe nr telefoni!

----------


## km92

Kisha qene teper i/e lumtur qe m'u dha mundsia ta shoh...  dhe Kisha filluar te flas me te...    :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

